# Brompton bar fettling options?



## Melvil (24 Jul 2016)

Hi,

As you may know I have a Brompton S-type and I am going to change the grips to Ergo GP2's based on the recommendations of some of you here. 

I'm thinking of changing the bars at the same time to give a slight rise (no pun intended) from the flat S-bar as I think this may help the pain in my wrists (though I still think it may be due to Edinburgh's shocking roads - honestly the council should hang their heads in shame!). 

Does anyone have any suggestions for a slight riser bar and have you done the same?

Cheers,

Mel


----------



## shouldbeinbed (24 Jul 2016)

Yes, I've recently put a slightly raked back low riser bar I'd taken off another bike onto my S, I cut the bars down 3/4 or so an inch at either end to accommodate the fold without scraping on the floor.
The folded package is slightly wider but not inconveniently so and I decided to lengthen the cables a couple of inches to make them less tight when folded. 

It has made quite a noticeable difference in my comfort on the bike.
Half an hour's fettling and a few quid on cables has been a good investment.


----------



## fivelittlefish (25 Jul 2016)

I've also done this on my S. I fitted 40mm riser bars, but didn't have to extend the cables. Makes a big difference!


----------



## Origamist (25 Jul 2016)

Nitto make nice, 25.4mm riser bars – more pricey than some, but good quality. Otherwise there are lots of cheaper risers on the market – SJS Cycles have a few. If you’re only raising the bars by a little, you might get away with not needing to buy new cables – anything more than 30mm - 40mm and it’s new brake cable time. I’d also check the rearward sweep of the bars you buy – on some it is more pronounced than others and depending on your preferred riding position, it’s something you might notice (particularly if you are already feeling cramped on the Brompton). That said, you can rotate the bars in the clamp…


----------



## Melvil (25 Jul 2016)

fivelittlefish said:


> I've also done this on my S. I fitted 40mm riser bars, but didn't have to extend the cables. Makes a big difference!



Which ones did you get?


----------



## fivelittlefish (25 Jul 2016)

Melvil said:


> Which ones did you get?



I got some RSP ones:

http://www.tredz.co.uk/.RSP-MTB-Riser-Bar-and-Grips_62863.htm


----------



## 12boy (25 Jul 2016)

Ergons are nice especially with bar ends. The GP 2 will not interfere with the fold, at least with a flat bar. I have tried some other options, including Porteur bars from Velo Orange for my S type but would up coming back to the stock bars with the GP2s. Another option would be bullhorns which include the need for putting on a QR in lieu of the handle bar bolt so you can rotate the bars to fold. I have been using a QR for years now and it works fine.


----------



## CopperBrompton (25 Jul 2016)

I have Tioga mountain-bike bars


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Jul 2016)

12boy said:


> Ergons are nice especially with bar ends. The GP 2 will not interfere with the fold, at least with a flat bar. I have tried some other options, including Porteur bars from Velo Orange for my S type but would up coming back to the stock bars with the GP2s. Another option would be bullhorns which include the need for putting on a QR in lieu of the handle bar bolt so you can rotate the bars to fold. I have been using a QR for years now and it works fine.


Hi, any chance of a photo? Thinking of doing the very same to give a more forward reach ....
Which QR bolt?


----------



## 12boy (26 Jul 2016)

Just an old seat clamp QR I had laying around. The bullhorns would be a snug fit in the clamp, and don't help the fold, but rotating them works. Will your shifters work on the larger bar? The bullhorns I've seen are always the thicker size of road bars. If working out new brakes and shifters is too much, google "Aber Hallo", a device that comes out about 2 inches from the clamp. There could be a QR used to hold that onto the stem which would also give you some extension. The Aber Hallos can also be used to raise a bar, of course. I'll try taking a picture of the QR thing and an Aber Hallo tomorrow.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Jul 2016)

Thanks!


12boy said:


> Just an old seat clamp QR I had laying around. The bullhorns would be a snug fit in the clamp, and don't help the fold, but rotating them works. Will your shifters work on the larger bar? The bullhorns I've seen are always the thicker size of road bars. If working out new brakes and shifters is too much, google "Aber Hallo", a device that comes out about 2 inches from the clamp. There could be a QR used to hold that onto the stem which would also give you some extension. The Aber Hallos can also be used to raise a bar, of course. I'll try taking a picture of the QR thing and an Aber Hallo tomorrow.


----------



## 12boy (27 Jul 2016)

Hopefully you can pull these up and get a good look. They are the QR on the handle bar stem and the Aber Hallo.


----------



## Kell (8 Aug 2016)

This was my solution: Started off with an H-type and lowered the bars.

Figured it would be easier to shorten the cables than have to lengthen them.

Went from this:






To this:


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Aug 2016)

12boy said:


> Hopefully you can pull these up and get a good look. They are the QR on the handle bar stem and the Aber Hallo.


Thanks for that, All clear now. :-)


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (11 Aug 2016)

Kell said:


> This was my solution: Started off with an H-type and lowered the bars.
> 
> Figured it would be easier to shorten the cables than have to lengthen them.
> 
> ...


That's what I did. I did prefer the uprightness with the original bar but with the Rohloff twist grip it wasn't possible for me to keep them. My huge monster hands needs lots of room but so does the twist grip.


----------

